# Impression sur imprimante via livebox en wifi



## Barbibul (25 Octobre 2007)

bjr

je souhaite imprimer via ma livebox connectée en wifi de mon mac portable, l'imprimante concernée est raccordé en filaire sur un pc, comment faire ?
faut-il que je partage la connexion reseau du pc ?
comment faire ?
à l'issue de la configuration, faut-il que l'unité centrale du pc soit allumée pour imprimer sur l'imprimante ?

:mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Liz (25 Octobre 2007)

Barbibul a dit:


> bjr
> 
> je souhaite imprimer via ma livebox connectée en wifi de mon mac portable, l'imprimante concernée est raccordé en filaire sur un pc, comment faire ?
> faut-il que je partage la connexion reseau du pc ?
> ...


 
Oui, le pc auquel est raccordé l'imprimante doit être allumé. Sur les 2 ordis, les pare-feu doivent être désactivés et pense aussi à activer le partage d'imprimantes (sous windows). Dans le doute, active aussi aplle talk sur ton portable.
Il faut ensuite "localiser" l'imprimante donc le pc par son IP. Tu va dans pref systéme du mac et tu fais "ajouter une imprimante IP", tu rentres l'adresse IP et ça devrait le faire.
Chez moi sa marche nickel. Sauf que c'est le cas inverse (mac de buro et pc portable mais aussi PB  G4 portable).
Je crois que je n'ai rien oublié. J'espère que c'est à peu près clair. mais je suis sûre que d'autres membres bien plus doués que moi pourront aussi t'éclairer.
Voilou


----------

